
Ask HN: Would you leave a comfortable corporate job for career growth? - _oyster9
I spent the last 3 years (post-college) working in a very cushy corporate job. The culture is super laid back: Unlimited PTO, extremely flexible hours, work from home whenever and even a ping pong table haha. The only issue is that my actual work doesn&#x27;t excite me all, in fact, it&#x27;s kinda boring. Also, career growth in this company is very slow. I would essentially be in the same position for another three years at best. Also, my salary is about 10K less than what I would make elsewhere. Am I crazy for looking for other stuff or should I just appreciate where I&#x27;m at?
======
downerending
Did this several times. Now in my dotage, looking back, I'd slightly lean
against it. YMMV.

IMO, the biggest risk in switching jobs is the possibility that your new boss
(or perhaps one of your close colleagues) will be a jackass/psycopath/etc.
This can easily ruin a few years of your life and leave a good hole in your
career.

I could double or triple my salary right now, but after having been burned a
couple of times, I'm _very_ nervous about risking it again.

